# Women should date NERDS! And heres why!!???



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerds are some of the most kind, gentle, and genuine human beings on the planet. What woman wouldn't want to date a nerd??! You can laugh together while holding hands over his awkward **** ups. :grin2: srsly if I was a chic I would look into dating a nerd.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Meh if you were some smoking hot woman would you go date a nerd? TBH I'd go full lesbian I think.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

a) this is a matter of taste
b) yes i usually do
c) there's a difference between a "kind gentle" nerd and the fedora nightmares we get so often these days
d) you mean you. you mean women should date you
c) did you get that dry shampoo yet?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> a) this is a matter of taste
> b) yes i usually do
> c) there's a difference between a "kind gentle" nerd and the fedora nightmares we get so often these days
> d) you mean you. you mean women should date you
> c) did you get that dry shampoo yet?


sassy! BISZZHHH you need


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

They already do. This couple looks perfectly lovely.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I guess nerds are better than scrubs, who hang out the passenger side trying to holler at the "chic," i.e. woman. The nerd is busy at work, home, or school and not doing any hollering. I think woman would pick the nerd over the scrub, but who's driving that car, man? He may be the one and only soul mate, dig.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> a) this is a matter of taste
> b) yes i usually do
> c) there's a difference between a "kind gentle" nerd and the fedora nightmares we get so often these days
> d) you mean you. you mean women should date you
> c) did you get that dry shampoo yet?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

truant said:


> They already do. This couple looks perfectly lovely.


They sure do.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i'd love to be with a fellow nerd. it'd be awesome


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Nerds?? Kind? I don't think so. A lot of them belittle you since they are smarter than you.


----------



## Mahalia (Mar 1, 2015)

Then become a chick if you think they're all that and date one. Tuck your **** in, put a bra on and wear a dress.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> some of the most kind, gentle, and genuine


ew ew ew 100x ew


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> Nerds are some of the most kind,


Bull****.



> gentle,


Bull****.



> and genuine human beings on the planet.


Aaaaand bull****.

Most of the nerd guys I know irl are cocky pricks. But I have met some that meet your description, one of which I have a crush on


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

sio said:


> Bull****.
> 
> Bull****.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised in the city of NY...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

People are going to be peopley


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Euthymia said:


> I wouldn't be surprised in the city of NY...


Yea happened to me in NYC


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Nerds aren't some amazing group of gentle and genuine people. They are just people. And a lot are rude jerks. They aren't special, and don't possess amazing, gentle and genuine qualities that are unique to nerds, and non-nerds lack.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

For a second I thought the title of this thread said "Women should date *******." XD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

They can be coo but they can also be uncoo.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Euthymia said:


> I wouldn't be surprised in the city of NY...


Ok, we're ALL cocky pricks here, but the nerds (along with hipsters) are a special breed of cocky pricks.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

sio said:


> Ok, we're ALL cocky pricks here, but the nerds (along with hipsters) are a special breed of cocky pricks.


Not entirely.

Nerds are the least likely out of the "types of men" to be "cocky".
Why would they need to be cocky of something they already know or understand?

Also when I looked back at what you said I noticed:


sio said:


> B
> Most of the nerd guys I know irl are cocky pricks.


Maybe you have a bad choice in the "nerd guys" you know.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Euthymia said:


> Also when I looked back at what you said I noticed:
> 
> Maybe you have a bad choice in the "nerd guys" you know.


Yeah, that was the purpose of including "I know"....because those are the ones that I know. I don't choose to meet them, we just happen to run into each other.



> Not entirely.
> 
> Nerds are the least likely out of the "types of men" to be "cocky".
> Why would they need to be cocky of something they already know or understand?


Maybe those are just the "nerd guys" _you know_ :wink


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

sio said:


> Yeah, that was the purpose of including "I know"....because those are the ones that I know. I don't choose to meet them, we just happen to run into each other.


Mhmm....



sio said:


> Maybe those are just the "nerd guys" _you know_ :wink


:surprise:
I was talking about the stereotypical nerds that wears glasses, pants high, and always studies.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Euthymia said:


> Mhmm....
> 
> :surprise:
> I was talking about the stereotypical nerds that wears glasses, pants high, and always studies.


Ahaha well even so, I guess it depends on the nerd :stu

(now I'm suspicious that you're one of those nerds... n-not that's there something wrong with them or anything)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

When did they start spelling chicks as chic?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Plenty of women do. If you're looking for a model girlfriend though most men are out of luck, not just nerdy guys.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I've been called a nerd, but I've also been called an arrogant selfish dick....So I think your view on nerds is a bit flawed. That or you're right and I'm not a nerd. :lol


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

truant said:


> They already do. This couple looks perfectly lovely.


I'm feeling the chick on the right.


----------



## fJ27n941G76E8 (Sep 1, 2015)

don said:


> When did they start spelling chicks as chic?


Idk. "Chick" is pronounced like the "chick" in the word "chicken". And "chic" is pronounced as "sheek".


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Same here lol


Yeah but the difference is they're wrong when they call me those things. I'm just better than everyone else and people constantly fail to see it. You...I dunno I'm skeptical about you.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I wanna eat nerds not date em.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

meepie said:


> I wanna eat nerds not date em.


So now you have a problem with indian men and nerds? jee might have to start handing these out soon..


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

fJ27n941G76E8 said:


> I'm feeling the chick on the right.


Its kind of creepy how her shirt says g rape though..


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

fJ27n941G76E8 said:


> I'm feeling the chick on the right.


As we speak? Pics or it didn't happen.



meepie said:


> I wanna eat nerds not date em.


Mm. Me too.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Women should date me. They'd be a fool not to.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Imbored21 said:


> Women should date me. They'd be a fool not to.


What happened to your gf apps?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

meepie said:


> What happened to your gf apps?


My inbox was getting spammed, so I couldn't even read important emails, so I had to call it off.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

meepie said:


> What happened to your gf apps?


Seems like its missing a spot for a picture and an application fee...

:hide


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Seems you've neglected to mention their sexy laughs


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Nerds are some of the most kind, gentle, and genuine human beings on the planet.


Have you ever used the internet?


----------



## jcllcj (Jun 19, 2014)

There are women who date nerds, just that you're not attracted to them


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've never been called a nerd because i'm not one. The only nerdy things i do is play games, watch a few anime and read fantasy books. I don't fit in any mold it seems. Not alpha, not beta, not omega either.

Anyway nerds aren't that nice lol. They're a bunch of asses like most people.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmph


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Being a nerd does not make you any different from the rest of the population. From experience there are nice, shy nerds, there are *** hole nerds, and there are independent, confident nerds. Most girls don't mind dating a guy with interests that classify him a nerd. They care if he's an *** hole or not and if he's independent or clingy. Just like with every other type of guy out there.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

In my experience most full fledged nerds have terrible hygiene.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Some nerds are really weird, and annoying. There is this nerd in my graphic design class, he is basically self taught and knows a lot about the Adobe Creative Cloud, and he just quietly stands behind people (mostly hot females) and stares at what they are doing. Sometimes he just reaches and grabs the mouse, and is like "let me help you" even though no one asked for his help. He doesn't seem to get the clue that most of the time he i just making people feel uncomfortable. He can be helpful sometimes but most times he just takes it too far. Like those employees at the mall who come up to you as soon as you walk into their store. 

I especially dislike him when he stands behind me and stares at my screen or when some asks me a question and he get's his nose in and just talks over me. He seems like a nice guy, but he seriously needs to learn about personal space, and when to let people figure out stuff on their own.


----------



## bardofthewind (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't label people it's not like all nerds are like that.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats your plea?

Really?

Eesh...


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I've dated a nerd. But he wasn't nice.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

No they arent any nicer than non nerds.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I guessed this response. But the nerd community is so broad now. It's going to have it's large percentage of jerks and off-putting people, just like all of humanity.


----------



## Veryweirdguy (Sep 4, 2012)

kageri said:


> Being a nerd does not make you any different from the rest of the population. From experience there are nice, shy nerds, there are *** hole nerds, and there are independent, confident nerds. Most girls don't mind dating a guy with interests that classify him a nerd. They care if he's an *** hole or not and if he's independent or clingy. Just like with every other type of guy out there.


The word" nerd" doesn't have the same meaning for girls and guys.

Girls imagine a smart and pretty shy guy who dresses stylish, but who is popular, respected and has social skills.

They don't mean the "genius" loner who has tics and gets bullied.

For any of you who knows the Japanese manga "death note", you can take the examples of L and Kira.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

eh.

don't know about that.

i think my type is more like someone that looks like they belong in a metal or nu-metal band or something, lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Veryweirdguy said:


> The word" nerd" doesn't have the same meaning for girls and guys.
> 
> Girls imagine a smart and pretty shy guy who dresses stylish, but who is popular, respected and has social skills.
> 
> ...


Um. Well that's not going to prove your point at all I'm afraid. You know L has all the fangirls right?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Veryweirdguy said:


> The word" nerd" doesn't have the same meaning for girls and guys.
> 
> Girls imagine a smart and pretty shy guy who dresses stylish, but who is popular, respected and has social skills.
> 
> They don't mean the "genius" loner who has tics and gets bullied.


That's true. Whenever you see a girl that likes nerds or even has one as bf, it's almost never a real nerd. It's just one of those hipsters trying to be cool by wearing glasses and sweaters.

Real nerds have poor social skills and they're not attractive. Of course there's a couple of exceptions here and there but that's about it.


----------



## serenityseeking (Sep 5, 2015)

Nerds are what I'm primarily attracted to. A lot of the commenter here have pointed out that "nerd" isn't very descriptive. In my mind where is just someone who is passionate about something or many things and is intellectually curious. Add a bit of shyness and introversion and you have my preferred type of nerd. Unfortunately these types of guys rarely approach me, and I'm too much of a punk to even look at a guy I'm attracted to for too long...


----------



## serenityseeking (Sep 5, 2015)

A lot of commenters*
In mymin a nerd is just*


----------



## serenityseeking (Sep 5, 2015)

My mind* lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Samus said:


> All the fangirls as in more than Light or just a lot of them ?


I got the impression that he had more than Light tbh, but maybe that was just some women I knew in real life who I'd spoken about it to, + those I noticed online a few years back + the fact that I prefer L anyway.

I mean anyone that obsessed with cake knows what's up in life.


----------



## AbandondedWolf (Apr 13, 2015)

Simple science behind it is most of us 'nerds' are nerds because of our looks. Sure, there's the odd attractive nerd, but most of the time we become nerds anyway because society has forced us into the outskirts.

If you look at all the jocks and cheerleaders, most of them are all super attractive. While all the social outcasts really aren't. It's the sad truth really. 

Also, the nerds in my school are the most self absorbed pricks I know, I'll be brutally honest.

If you wanted a nerdy chick, you could easily find one really. Most guys are obsessed with the hot cheerleader girl, even if they know she's out of their league and shares no common interests with them. They just don't get, or enjoy our lifestyle. It's a simple as that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

So true :no does anybody want a tough screwed up nerd though that is the question ...?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not a matter of if he's a 'nerd' or not.

It's the common misconceptions which go hand in hand with the 'nerd guy.'

They don't work out
They don't use anti-perspirent (the smell is real)
Their mom's still shop for them, or what looks like it
They are bloody awkward around women- not just hot women but ALL women due to their specific interests in video-gaming and frequent Internet usage and lack of exposure
Video-gaming
Frequent Internet usage
Lack of exposure
Vampire daylight-aversion hence the ghastly pale skin
Predictable career paths

And etc.

If and when the so-called 'nerd' stereotype evolves to something much more likeable to us women, the man himself will no longer be categorized under this label. Those of us who are huge nerds at heart (frequent Internet usage, reading over partying, prefers alone time for self-reflection, is actually pretty, bookish and smart) but who have otherwise convinced people that we are quite normal and in fact _likeable_ on some type of superficial scale to make us fit in with extroverts have still retained our nerd backgrounds but just have the prettier facade of well-maintained hair, and _grooming_ and conversational abilities.

I hope this makes some sense.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

scooby said:


> Nerds aren't some amazing group of gentle and genuine people. They are just people. And a lot are rude jerks. They aren't special, and don't possess amazing, gentle and genuine qualities that are unique to nerds, and non-nerds lack.


It's true, I listened to people argue about anime animation styles tonight.

Overall excellent people though.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

calichick said:


> It's not a matter of if he's a 'nerd' or not.
> 
> It's the common misconceptions which go hand in hand with the 'nerd guy.'
> 
> ...


So, you have all those standards about man, a ****load of them.
What do you got to offer, I mean besides looking pretty and putting down people who don't look "naturally" pretty?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Kind Of said:


> It's true, I listened to people argue about anime animation styles tonight.
> 
> Overall excellent people though.


You're going to have to get into more detail with this. Which style is better, and why? What was the most convincing argument?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

AbandondedWolf said:


> Simple science behind it is most of us 'nerds' are nerds because of our looks. Sure, there's the odd attractive nerd, but most of the time we become nerds anyway because society has forced us into the outskirts.
> 
> If you look at all the jocks and cheerleaders, most of them are all super attractive. While all the social outcasts really aren't.


You're not bad-looking yourself, for a nerd???


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Orbiter said:


> So, you have all those standards about man, a ****load of them.
> What do you got to offer, I mean besides looking pretty and putting down people who don't look "naturally" pretty?


You don't know what my standards are, that post had nothing to do with my standards.

Nor did it have anything to do with looking naturally pretty, I'm not even sure what naturally means anymore since 90% of what one observes from the outside is hard work and dedication.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

calichick said:


> You don't know what my standards are, that post had nothing to do with my standards.
> 
> Nor did it have anything to do with looking naturally pretty, I'm not even sure what naturally means anymore since 90% of what one observes from the outside is hard work and dedication.


Okay then.
Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Women should date whoever they want to date.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

scooby said:


> You're going to have to get into more detail with this. Which style is better, and why? What was the most convincing argument


It was about the possibility of a FLCL remake and the terrible pseudo-3D animation in some series. I'm not even sure I've ever seen what he was talking about.


----------



## TaaraCaat (Sep 4, 2015)

My boyfriend is a nerd/geek. He's incredibly intelligent and likes traditionally geeky things like computers, video games, LotR, etc. . Of course, that was one of the reasons he was so attractive to me. I'm a nerd too. I have poor social skills and I obsess over retro video games and collect old consoles, games, plushies, and figures. My appearance does not exactly scream "nerd" to most people since I also like fashion and makeup. But on the whole, I think I'm an even bigger geek than my boyfriend.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

I actually agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Nerds are some of the most kind, gentle, and genuine human beings on the planet.


Most "jocks" seem pretty nice and the vast majority of "nerds" I know have no trouble dating. From what I've experienced, stereotypes aren't really that applicable once people are in their 20s.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Nerds are some of the most kind, gentle, and genuine human beings on the planet. What woman wouldn't want to date a nerd??! You can laugh together while holding hands over his awkward **** ups. :grin2: srsly if I was a chic I would look into dating a nerd.


Actually no. In general, nerds try too hard and force the kindness and generosity, which makes them less genuine.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Nah they should date nice guys.


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

Dorks are the cuter ones. Nerds are off putting.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> Nah they should date nice guys.


Supreme gentlemen.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

mishapisha said:


> Dorks are the cuter ones. Nerds are off putting.


The nerds always have uncontrollable erections in the presence of math.

But gotta love a guy in grad school for it.


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

what defines a nerd, dork, 'nice guy' etc though? i need specifics!


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

raenic said:


> what defines a nerd, dork, 'nice guy' etc though? i need specifics!


Open to debate and sometimes interchangeable. Mostly it's:

Nerd: Strong and often (in the past?) unpopular intellectual interests like math, physics, etc.

Geek: Strong and often (in the past?) unpopular media/pastime interests like science fiction television, gadgets, comics, etc.

Dork: Awkward person with unpopular interests, maybe adorable but maybe not.

Nice guy: A generally respectful and considerate man.

"Nice guy": Awkward men who try way too hard to be seen as nice and get upset when women don't respond with romantic or sexual interest. Unfortunately a real thing.

Unsurprisingly there's often crossover.


----------



## mishapisha (Aug 27, 2015)

Kind Of said:


> The nerds always have uncontrollable erections in the presence of math.
> 
> But gotta love a guy in grad school for it.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I only agree because life experience has taught me that every jock and nerd in the world are the same as the fictional Biff and George Mcfly out of that film where they paradoxically go backwards in order to get the future, odd route if I say so myself.

George was a peeping tom though lest we forget, the silly tart.


----------

